# Weights of Avid XX brakes



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are weights for newest Avid XX brakes. I can share photos if you want.

Front brake - 164g
Rear brake - 175g
U-clamps (with bolts) - 20g
(there are also MatchMaker X clamps which weight 54g)

Front rotor 185mm - 133g
Rear rotor 160mm - 96g
Bolts for rotors 16g

Front adapter PM-PM 185mm (with bolts) 30g
Rear adapter IS-PM 160mm (with bolts) 41g

All 675g


----------



## ductape98 (Dec 19, 2008)

ya lets see some pics.


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

ductape98 said:


> ya lets see some pics.


A couple more.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

How 'bout on the scale?


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

Do you also want photos with bolts os scale ?


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## WAZCO (Apr 5, 2004)

*thx! nice photographies!*



Cezex said:


> Do you also want photos with bolts os scale ?


Do you photograph for catalog company or just good at that hobby?


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice pics
what is the specs on that scale and where did u get it
thanks


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

Wazco:
No, it's just a hobby, just a white sheat of paper and an external flash

oldassracer:
Where did I get the scale or the brakes ? I've found the scale in my local shop, brakes are from Amazon. Just search for "Sram XX" instead of "Avid XX", you'll get them 200$ cheaper


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

After looking looking at these pictures of the match maker I weighed the ones i bought (still in box) against the two clamps (brake,shifter). The match maker weights 7g more per side! I guess i will see if they are less on the avid cr and XO combo


----------



## jasoncomt (Sep 19, 2009)

"Do you also want photos with bolts os scale ?"

Yes, please.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

jasoncomt said:


> "Do you also want photos with bolts os scale ?"
> 
> Yes, please.










*CleanSweep-X titanium bolts (7g) *​








*CleanSweep-X 140mm (84.8g)*









*CleanSweep-X 160mm (97.2g)*


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

my pics are another style.. more garage style ...


----------



## worthy_4242 (Mar 5, 2008)

BTW, the XX brakes work pretty well too and they seem to be weight weenie approved too.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok, quite amazing that I asking this question here 6 years after the last post....does anyone have the weight or Scale shot of the Sram XX Caliper brake ONLY from 2011 and forward? I believe on 2011 is when they shaved more material from the Caliper body, so in theory is lighter...but I'd like to confirm that. 

Can't find anything o google.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Man, tried my best here. I had a 2011 Epic that came stock with those brakes, but I didn't weight them before moving to XTR. Scoured my old post, but no dice, sorry.

I remember distinctly though that there was a recall on the SRAM, and in frustration I moved to Shimano and never looked back. I do believe the weight was impressively light, FWIW.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

phlegm said:


> Man, tried my best here. I had a 2011 Epic that came stock with those brakes, but I didn't weight them before moving to XTR. Scoured my old post, but no dice, sorry.
> 
> I remember distinctly though that there was a recall on the SRAM, and in frustration I moved to Shimano and never looked back. I do believe the weight was impressively light, FWIW.


This is the reason why I'm asking









First caliper is the 'fatty' version of the XX vs Magura MT8 latest version.

Now check this out:

If the XX skinnier version is lighter let's say that is 60g with banjo bolt

My front brake would be:

Magura MT8 lever (with clamp and bolts): 59g
BFO hose with hardware: 13.6g
XX caliper skinny: 60g
Pads with bolt: 21.4g
Total: 154g... I'm not aware of anything lighter than that...well, MT8 lever older version is 56g. 
.....a know! ...I'm mixing mineral oil specific parts with a DOT5 caliper....honestly don't think it would be a problem. Piston size is also equivalent on both calipers.

Even a TrickStuff Piccola 157.7g can't beat that weight....probably would cutting the hose. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Maguras run DOT fluid?


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

machine4321 said:


> Maguras run DOT fluid?


Mineral

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Compatible with XX calipers? I wasnt sure if the seals will work.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

machine4321 said:


> Compatible with XX calipers? I wasnt sure if the seals will work.


This conversation might worth a brand new thread. So for the combination I said, the lever and the BFO hose are both Mineral, on the Caliper would be DOT5. There is only two types of seals in that Caliper, I've opened before: one at the junction between the left and right body parts of the caliper thru the Banjo bolt and the Piston seal. I'm curious to know if the material used for these piston seals are indeed different between Mineral and Dot type brakes.


----------

